# صلاة القديسة ريتا للامور المستعصية والمستحيلة ..



## mansour (17 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد أمين

"في الشدائد و المصائب المؤلمة إني أستغيث بكِ, أنتِ المدعوة قديسة الأمور المستحيلة , و أملي كبير جداً للحصول بشفاعتكِ على جميع طلباتي . إنقذي قلبي المسكين المحطم و المحاط بأشواك الشدائد من كل الجهات ووفري الراحة لبالي و الهدوء لأفكاري المضطربة من أهوال الحوادث القاسية . 
وإني أرى من المستحيل أن أحصل على النِعَم بواسطة خليقة أُخرى , أُكرر يا شفيعتي الحنون , إن لي ثقة عظيمة بكِ , أنتِ التي اختاركِ الله عزَّ و جل لتدافعي عن قضايانا واحتياجاتنا أمام عزّته الإلهية مع سائر القديسين و بالأخص في الأمور الأشد صعوبة و تعقداً . 
إن كانت خطاياي الكبيرة تجعل منّي حاجزاً من الصعب جداً أجتيازه بسهولة لنيل النِعَم و المواهب ,فأرجو أيتها القديسة العظيمة الشهرة و الإستجابة , ان تلتمسي لي من لدن الله الرحوم المغفرة و التوبة الحقيقية عن خطاياي الكثيرة واعداً بعدم الرجوع إليها حتى الموت . ولا تسمحي أن يطول أنيني كثيراً وكسّري القيود و فرّحي قلبي الحزين بمنحي المطلوب يا بحر النِعَم , وأجيزي الأمل الكبير نحوكِ , وأنا أتعهد بدوري أن أشهر و أذيع في كل مكان فعل رحمتكِ و شفاعتكِ الفعالة أمام جميع المنكسري القلوب و البائسين . يا أيتها العروس البهية ليسوع المصلوب تضرّعي لآجلي الآن و دائماً آمين
. ثلاث مرات أبانا و السلام و المجد
اذكرونى فى صلواتكم . ​*


----------



## kalimooo (21 يونيو 2009)

امين

شكراااااااا عاى الصلاة

الجميلة 

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## happy angel (22 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى ليك صلاة راائعه جدااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------

